# Gothic music.



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

"Goth" is a sort of problematic label, because it describes more of a set of aesthetic trends than anything musical. People use it to describe anything from great stuff (like Joy Division, Throbbing Gristle, Death in June or certain Cure albums) to... well, I probably don't need to give any examples of bad goth music. Stuff that plays in Hot Topics.

To be more helpful, I think the best stuff has more allegiance to a more descriptive genre like post-punk or industrial* than a fashion-oriented label like "goth".

(I omitted metal because _man_, is gothic metal bad.)


----------



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

regressivetransphobe said:


> "Goth" is a sort of problematic label, because it describes more of a set of aesthetic trends than anything musical. People use it to describe anything from great stuff (like Joy Division, Throbbing Gristle, Death in June or certain Cure albums) to... well, I probably don't need to give any examples of bad goth music. Stuff that plays in Hot Topics.
> 
> To be more helpful, I think the best stuff has more allegiance to a more descriptive genre like post-punk or industrial* than a fashion-oriented label like "goth".
> 
> (I omitted metal because _man_, is gothic metal bad.)




I know the Hot Topic in my part of the world has gone pop music and has done away with the punk,and gothic merchandise.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

It's probably up to the managers ("dark" is out, "hipster" is in), but you probably know the kind of pre-packaged, magazine-ready rebellion I'm talking about. Think Atreyu, Manson, etc...

Sisters of Mercy are definitely a higher tier than that, by the way.


----------



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

regressivetransphobe said:


> It's probably up to the managers ("dark" is out, "hipster" is in), but you probably know the kind of pre-packaged, magazine-ready rebellion I'm talking about. Think Atreyu, Manson, etc...
> 
> Sisters of Mercy are definitely a higher tier than that, by the way.


Here is the article that explains it.

http://money.cnn.com/2007/06/06/news/companies/retail_conference/?postversion=2007060611


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## Kayla (Oct 21, 2011)

This is the first time I know about Gothic and it makes me think of the dawn which is played by a Newfoundland Band Dreamtale. 
I will go and find more about gothic and thank you for your sharing. It's amazing.


----------

